
FBI 'looking at' law making Web sites wiretap-ready, director says - iProject
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57437391-83/fbi-looking-at-law-making-web-sites-wiretap-ready-director-says/?tag=mncol;editorPicks
======
fruchtose
Knowing the current trend of technology, if the FBI gets it's way we'll all be
writing REST interfaces for the their wiretapping protocol.

